# MANILA | Shang Residences at Wack Wack | 165m | 541ft | 50 fl | U/C



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: 575 Wack Wack Road, Mandaluyong
Use: Residential
Architect: Wong Tung & Partners
Developer: Shangri-la Properties


----------



## iamjeoff (Aug 21, 2018)

*SHANG RESIDENCES WACK WACK SHOWROOM*

*Scale Model... Front and Back view of this project*











*Side view*











*Location Map*











*Neighborhood
*









------------------------------------------------------------

For more info ==> http://luxurycondominiumbyshangrila.blogspot.com/2018/09/shangresidencesatwackwackproject.html


----------



## iamjeoff (Aug 21, 2018)

View from Shang Residences Wack Wack












VIEW FROM 2-BR & 3-BR

































VIEW FROM 1-BR





















FOR MORE INFO, CLICK HERE: >> > http://luxurycondominiumbyshangrila.blogspot.com/2018/09/shangresidencesatwackwackproject.html


----------



## Jamek (Sep 20, 2018)

im looking forward on the retail area


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

1 November 2018


azumiii said:


>


----------



## ThePianist (Jul 3, 2019)

Construction update as of January 2020.


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Interesting name...


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Screenshot from Destination Video


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/06/2021 *- Construction is now on 12th floor, photo by *Philip Padawan*

*




























*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> September 2021.
> From Albay Homestead Youtube channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken yesterday


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From @naokita551 IG


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken last 02/05/2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Jeybi said:


> *MEVA Philippines Inc *














thomasian said:


> 02 April 2022
> 23rd floor














johnrob15 said:


> April 9, 2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken yesterday


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*08/26/2022* - *Jilson Tiu*

*







*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From @nadiawilde_ IG


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken last 09/11/2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From @esonclick IG


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*11/25/2022















*


----------

